# C40 without the Hole in the Chainstays



## Ken (Feb 7, 2004)

My current C40 is a year 2000 OOF. I really like the ride. But if I were ever to get into a crash that destroys the frame or heaven fobid someone swipes it then I won't know what to do to replace it. I don't like the look of the HP C40s with the hole in the chainstays. Does Colnago still make the C40 without the holes? What would you choose as a replacement frame for the C40?


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Yes they do*

Not sure Trial-TIR, the US distributor will go through the trouble but the factory definitely makes them still.

I have a 2003, C-40 and had it made without the HP stays. Ordered it in February and got it in July. 

You don't specify otherwise, the C40 comes with HP stays. They started making the HP's in the second half of 2002.

If I had to replace the C40, I'd get another or maybe a C50. I like how they fit, look and ride.


----------

